# Differant colours in cockapoos ?



## Guest

JANDAZ DAISEY 5 MTHS OLD BLACK AND TAN AND WHITE




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Freddies Mum

They are just gorgeous!

My two are pretty standard colours. Freddie (Young Master Frederic), is black with a small amount of white:










And Darcey (Dee Dee Julep) is 'blonde' (as I call it), technically Apricot I think.


----------



## Pollypiglet

Hattie is apparently what is known as Phantom or Ghost ie black on top with lighter colour underneath. She now seems to be going more apricot on her very large paws! We will see have got new camera so at risk of boering everyone silly will post once I can get her to sit still!


----------



## Miranda&Monty

Monty is red - red poodle dad and white and tan cocker spaniel mum


----------



## missdaisy

*Miss Daisy*

HI, those dogs are so darn cute 

Daisy is apricot with a white stripe straight down her chest to her belly with all of her toes white as well.


----------



## DONNA

Miranda i want a red one next soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Janev1000

Me too Donna!!


----------



## Dee123

missdaisy said:


> HI, those dogs are so darn cute
> 
> Daisy is apricot with a white stripe straight down her chest to her belly with all of her toes white as well.


She's so lovely!


----------



## JoJo

Picnic is Black & Tan brindle ... or black with tan and cream highlights lol   




























Oh no Picnic overload ... sorry but she is so cute


----------



## JoJo

Lovely thread


----------



## Rufini

Vincent is all brown, although he does sometimes look black!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Izzie is cream (possibly apricot - that's what colour her ears are) but she was golden as a puppy (she's lightened a lot).


















& Poppy is dark apricot (not quite red anymore - lightened a bit)


----------



## curt3007

Miranda&Monty said:


> Monty is red - red poodle dad and white and tan cocker spaniel mum


Absolutely stunning x


----------



## mandym

pyper is blue merle....

NEWBORN









NOW


----------



## caradunne

Izzy is creamy white with darker cream coloured ears that were light brown when she was a puppy. But most of the time she is black with mud!


----------



## Guest

lovely colours what about this one ?


----------



## Guest

mandy pyper is lovely im jealous as hell !!! janice


----------



## mandym

romeo said:


> mandy pyper is lovely im jealous as hell !!! janice


lol she is gorgeous but she also has a great nature too,cant wait to see what pups she has this spring xxx


----------



## Dee123

caradunne said:


> Izzy is creamy white with darker cream coloured ears that were light brown when she was a puppy. But most of the time she is black with mud!


What a pretty girl. She looks right out of a magazine cover.


----------



## Guest

and chocolate F2 billy boy ! haha


----------



## Guest

love this one he is charlie


----------



## JoJo

romeo said:


> and chocolate F2 billy boy ! haha


OMG a choccy F2  I still crave chocolate xxx


----------



## ilovelucy

My Lucy is white, and developing some slightly darker ears and spots on her back: 
















I love seeing all the different colors of cockapoos!


----------



## ilovelucy

romeo said:


> and chocolate F2 billy boy ! haha


OMG he is adorable!! I want a chocolate or red one next for sure!


----------



## Hfd

Hi Janice,
My Billy is a choccy too. However..... he has a white beard and bib, and black feet, face and end of ears. It is often said that he looks as if he has been dipped in paint! Wonder what he will look like after his first groom on friday?
H x


----------

